# Leonard Bernstein lectures at Harvard



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Has anyone seen these lectures? I just sat through the first one and was absolutely mesmerized.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Lenny could educate, as well as pontificate.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Well, I wouldn't go so far as to say pontificate. He frequently says that his thoughts could easily be falsified, but they're interesting nonetheless. He just makes me think in a new way, which is really what draws me to him.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Jeff N said:


> Well, I wouldn't go so far as to say pontificate. He frequently says that his thoughts could easily be falsified, but they're interesting nonetheless. He just makes me think in a new way, which is really what draws me to him.


That's charisma, with some fact.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Where are these available? I have only seen a snippet on YouTube.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Weston said:


> Where are these available? I have only seen a snippet on YouTube.


http://www.amazon.com/Unanswered-Question-Harvard-Leonard-Bernstein/dp/B00005TPL8


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

I was able to acquire mine through inter-library loan, so I'll have to watch them as much as possible before I have to give them back


----------



## Mani (Nov 30, 2013)

hi,
I have a serious question about it. in the section 2, I've found something which I think is a mistake. 
as I'm translating it to another language, I need someone to help me make sure about it.


----------

